# Dark green scours in month old lambs



## tegan (Apr 18, 2017)

I just got some month old lambs a few days ago and now two of them have dark green scours. Before I got them they were on goat milk and starting to eat grass and hay. I transitioned them to lamb milk replacer by feeding part goat milk and part replacer for the past few days and letting them munch on our pasture about an hour total a day. Yesterday one lamb had dark green diarrhea and now two have it. I gave the one lamb a homemade electrolyte mix (from Storney's Raising Sheep book) and some pepto bismol but the scours haven't gone away. The lambs all took active, energetic, and hungry despite the scours. Any suggestions???


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 18, 2017)

Dose them with some baking soda dissolved in water. Sounds like they ate too much of the grass! I agree with electrolytes and pepto as well, that's what we would do here. You could take their temps just to be on the safe side, but if they are still active sounds like they have upset tummies and they should be fine. Were they up to date on their CDT vaccine?


----------



## tegan (Apr 18, 2017)

The person we got them from did not administer any vaccinations. I put a call into our local traveling farm/ranch vet to ask about vaccinations yesterday but haven't heard back yet. If you are giving the electrolyte / pepto diet would you suggest not feeding the replacer until they have firm poo's?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @tegan Sorry you're having some loose poo issues with your lambs. Seems like the issue has been well addressed. Hope they get back to normal soon for you. We have some really great Sheeple here... Hope you'll stick around and join the group. Please make yourself at home and browse around. There's a wealth of info and experience shared in the various threads.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 18, 2017)

tegan said:


> If you are giving the electrolyte / pepto diet would you suggest not feeding the replacer until they have firm poo's?



@Sheepshape 
@mysunwolf 
@SheepGirl 

Hoping one of the sheep people will see this and answer that question for you.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 19, 2017)

Tegan....welcome (sorry that it's under these circumstances).

Was diarrhoea prevalent on the farm from which they came?

It sounds as though it is just a change of diet, but viruses, coccidia and bacteria all cause diarrhoea at this age. A faecal sample to the vet will help if the diarrhoea doesn't improve with dietary manipulation (from what you describe dietary change caused it).

E.coli often affects younger lambs and makes them very ill, with blood and pain on passing stools. Coccidia often causes black stools (altered blood) and causes failure to thrive. These are two of the more serious forms of diarrhoea, but it is doubtful if they are the causes because they make lambs very ill.

Good Luck


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 19, 2017)

tegan said:


> The person we got them from did not administer any vaccinations. I put a call into our local traveling farm/ranch vet to ask about vaccinations yesterday but haven't heard back yet. If you are giving the electrolyte / pepto diet would you suggest not feeding the replacer until they have firm poo's?



I would go ahead and still feed replacer and offer some free choice hay, but not put them on any pasture or grain until the scours clears up. Since you don't think they've been vaccinated, and they now have upset tummies, I would give C&D antitoxin. Clostridium is probably not what you are dealing with, but I'd hate to take the risk.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 19, 2017)

Feed them some poorer quality HAY for about 1/2 hour BEFORE you let them eat new green grass. All classes of livestock should be fed this way to avoid the diarhea issues before they are let out to pasture in early grass growth cycle.


----------



## GoatNSheepLadyOK (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi! I know this was a while ago.... but do you remember the outcome? I have some lambs same age that are experiencing this! Other shepherds told me to try spectogard for the diarrhea and it also helps with e ecoli.. but still diarrhea  



tegan said:


> I just got some month old lambs a few days ago and now two of them have dark green scours. Before I got them they were on goat milk and starting to eat grass and hay. I transitioned them to lamb milk replacer by feeding part goat milk and part replacer for the past few days and letting them munch on our pasture about an hour total a day. Yesterday one lamb had dark green diarrhea and now two have it. I gave the one lamb a homemade electrolyte mix (from Storney's Raising Sheep book) and some pepto bismol but the scours haven't gone away. The lambs all took active, energetic, and hungry despite the scours. Any suggestions???


----------

